# baby cockatiel trouble standing



## TLO123 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,we have a baby cockatiel that is about 4 weeks old. It's aways on it side and moves his feet like pedaling a bike but cant stand up.Is it normal?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

is there alot of bedding in the nest box, so he can get a grip with his feet? I would call an avian vet and see if they can help


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sorry but that isn't normal. A four week old chick should be getting ready to leave the nest, and they normally have good standing-up skills at that age. Is he normal for his age in other ways, like weight, size, and feather development? Do his legs point in the right direction? Does he seem to have trouble controlling other parts of his body?

It will be helpful if you can post some pictures. srtiels is our biggest expert on problems with chicks, and she'll be able to help you more if you provide more information.


----------



## TLO123 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for replying guys, no bleeding, he can grip his feet. I think his weight, size, and feather development in normal. His legs point in the right direction. He seems to have no trouble controlling other parts of his body


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

We need srtiels in here! It's kind of hard to tell from these pictures, but in the first one the way he's holding his legs and feet doesn't really look right to me. It looks like his body is curled up too - is that because of the way you're holding him, or does he do this a lot?


----------



## TLO123 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have bad news,the little guy died yesterday at noon.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

My first thought is is the baby scared or terrified? I have noticed that if I open the nestbox to fast that it startles the babies and they back pedal and flip over or their sides with their feet kicking and pedaling away. In addition they are doing a high pitched cry.

Is this what is going on?

OOPS!...I seen your above posting that it died, and the pix's. From the pix's it looks like some type of neurological problem. Has there been any insectacides used in or around the nest?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sorry that you lost your baby.


----------



## TLO123 (Apr 14, 2010)

No I dont think so,we have them in our ketchen.They layed another egg .


----------

